# Avast 4.8 professional vs Nod32 professional vs BitDefender?



## Evil Eye (Oct 30, 2008)

hi guys,
i have licensed version of all the above anti-viruses...
just wanna know which av has better detection rates?

thanks in advance!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 30, 2008)

Plz continue all discussions related to AVs here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94072


----------



## Evil Eye (Oct 30, 2008)

hmmm k thanks mate!


----------

